# From ODNR



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Ohio Wildlife Council meetings scheduled. 

OHIO WILDLIFE COUNCIL HEARS PROPOSED 

HUNTING REGULATIONS FOR 2006-2007 

COLUMBUS, OH - Ohio sportsmen will see little change in next years hunting and trapping regulations, based on proposals presented January 5 to the Ohio Wildlife Council by the Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR) Division of Wildlife. 

September 1 is again proposed as the kick-off date for the states fall hunting seasons - with the opening of squirrel, dove, Canada goose, rail, moorhen and snipe hunting. Other proposed hunting and trapping rules and season dates will be similar to those now in effect with only slight changes to fall hunting dates. 

Proposals concerning Ohios white-tailed deer hunting will be heard during a separate wildlife council meeting on February 8.This will follow state wildlife biologists assessment of the 2005-06 deer season, which ends on January 31. Those results will effect suggested modifications to current zone boundaries and bag limits for next season.

Open houses will be held on March 5 in each of the states five wildlife district offices to provide the public an opportunity to view and discuss proposed hunting and trapping regulations with state wildlife officials. Directions to the meetings can be obtained by calling 1-800-WILDLIFE. 

A statewide hearing on all the proposed rules will be held at 9 a.m., Thursday, March 9, at the wildlife division's District One office, located at 1500 Dublin Road in Columbus. After considering public input, the Ohio Wildlife Council will vote on the proposed rules and season dates during its April 5 meeting.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Geese numbers are problematic in many areas... Although its federally manageed, I think they need to increase bag limits and increase the season. 

It seems like I'm stepping on more goose sh*t each passing season.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Here is something that was sent to me about this.

Okay, this is for the guys in Ohio. . .
The Division of Wildlife is considering an additional firearms 
Weekend for deer hunting, possibly after the current firearms 
and muzzleloading seasons.
They will hold hearings at each district division office on March 
5 from noon until 3 pm to receive public comment.

If you don't know what district you're in, or where the district 
Office is,look here:
http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/wildlife/contact/default.htm


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2006)

A two week gun season will be the beginning of the end for deer in ohio. Hello to goodbye.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

You should read that again. It didn't say a two week gun season, only an additional two day weekend gun season. Any by the way, you probably aren't old enough to remember, but we had a two week gun season about 10 years ago. It was FAR from the end of deer in Ohio. The kill numbers went down for that season.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I enjoyed the couple of years that the gun season was 2 weeks. I rarely am able to hunt more than 2 days of the gun week due to work responsibilities.
The 2 week season allowed me the chance of an "extra" hunt. It also seemed to disperse some of the hunting pressure.

By the way - the second week of gun season I took my little brother with me that Saturday morning and he killed his first deer ever and I harvested an injured 7 point buck that had been hit by a car. This buck had a broken front left leg with bone sticking through - I never noticed as he jumped a fence and ran full bore about 75 yards before I stopped him with a whistle. It always amazes me how tough of a critter the whitetail is.


----------



## Raker (May 9, 2004)

I sure wish that they would bring back the January muzzleloader seaon. I understand why it is the way it is but I enjoyed the way it use to be also.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2006)

thanks for the correction. Its a little relieving to know that its 2 days instead of 2 weeks, but nevertheless, thats still 2 days to much. You should know that i am not old enough to remember a two week season and im glad that im not. They probably blamed the low kill numbers on some lame excuse like bad weather or something.

Thats exactly what they did this past gun season, even with the increased bag limits the harvest went down in alot of countys. But of course it was too hot at first, and then it was too cold. They will never admit that there is just less and less deer every year. Im not here to argue just to state my opionion on what I think is right.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

They will never admit that there is just less and less deer every year. Im not here to argue just to state my opionion on what I think is right.Hey traphunter what state are you from.Ohio has way to many deer


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

i gotta agree.the herd isn't hurting,at least from what i've seen over the years.here where i live there are deer everywhere.i see them almost daily!
this last season was a funny one weather wise.very warm temps early in the week and rain later had to have an impact on the harvest numbers.honestly,how many guys stay in when it's raining or won't hunt if it's way too hot?
i remember the 2 week season.it's was absolutely bitter cold that week.i took a doe late on the last day and it was no fun at all when it came time to field dress her and do the skinning.
the extra days won't hurt a thing.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

> i remember the 2 week season.it's was absolutely bitter cold that week


You aren't kidding! Seems I remember highs in the single digits. I shot my best buck ever that year. Let it hang in the barn and the next day it was a big block of ice.  I had to hang it in the inside heated garage just to get it skinned out.


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

The extended weekend deal is the best thing the ODNR could do to reduce #'s. Giving people an extra week to hunt won't do a darn thing if the guy cant get off of work. Also we as hunters need to start popping does. There are ton of does vs. bucks around me. I've got buddies that are rack hunters and will tag out on a buck but will refuse to buy a 2nd tag to shoot a doe. They think it is sacreligious or something to kill a doe. Hell they eat as good or better than the bucks! I would like to see doe tags at say $10 to $15 to encourage guys to buy them and harvest does.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Hows about instead of adding a couple more gun days they just move the muzzleloader dates so they always fall on a weekend. The fact that it falls during the week alot keeps the number of people that can participate down.
I remember the one yr that we had a 2 week gun season...I sure hope that never come back again


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2006)

im from ohio. if you think they are overpopulated then come to my neck of the woods and you might change your mind. Its a big deal to even see a doe around here. I agree that in some areas there may be some overpopulation but the state in general is by far overpopulated. 

Remember about the buffalo? history repeats itself. I think the dnr has got most of the people right where they want them.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

> the state in general is by far overpopulated


Obviously you don't travel much. Nor do you understand the concept of carrying capacity. Over 2000 deer have been killed in your county. Where did they come from if you say they just aren't there? If you want to live your life with mistrust of everthing and everyone you don't understand, that's your problem. Just don't pass these opinions on as things you know for fact, because it's clear to most of us you don't.
And, as has been mentioned many times before, whining here won't do any good. Anyone who really cares would be at the district meeting. It's the best place to voice ones opinion, and maybe learn a thing or two. I'm still waiting for the results from last years meeting you promised you would attend.


----------



## Matt D (Apr 14, 2004)

I usually stay out of these discussions but I guess today I just can't. I am always amused by the "backyard" biologists that know more then the State Employed Biologists. Whether it is Lake Erie Walleye or the deer population why should we think for a second that you know more and are right? While I don't always agree completely with what they do I am smart enough to realize that they have a whole lot more credibility and knowledge then I do when it comes to their specialty. That is part of life and hopefully some day you learn this or you will lead a very frustrated life as you get older.

There is nothing wrong with presenting your thoughts and ideas but presenting them as such is a lot different then presenting them as FACTS.

As has already been said there were 2000 deer killed in your county. In my county there were less then 1000 I believe but yet i can go out any night one hour before dark and see 10 to upwards of 50 deer. This is not anything special other then knowing what areas to look in. Don't take this the wrong way but could the fact that you can't find any not be that they aren't there but that you just aren't skilled enough or looking in the correct places?

Good Luck,

Matt D


----------



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

traphunter said:


> im from ohio. if you think they are overpopulated then come to my neck of the woods and you might change your mind. Its a big deal to even see a doe around here. I agree that in some areas there may be some overpopulation but the state in general is by far overpopulated.
> 
> Remember about the buffalo? history repeats itself. I think the dnr has got most of the people right where they want them.


You cannot seriously believe that deer are being overhunted like the bison were....can you?

I'm from Ohio too and I just might grab the camera and go for a drive tonight. I bet I could find 25 deer in fields within an hour.

This year's harvest is down, that's not debatable. Why it happened is. Personally I firmly believe a large portion of it was due to the bumper crop of acorns. The deer changed their travel patterns drastically (at least in my hunting areas) and if you did not adjust you could have gone weeks without seeing deer. I know lots of folks who have the same opinion as you, but I hunt the same land they do and ended up filling all (3) of my special tags this year and will try and get an urban doe for my buddy tomorrow.


----------

